# L. Lange wood stove



## dianebwhite

im interested in getting some info on a L. Lange enamel wood stove.  cleaning out my dads house and under some stuff we found a black enameled oval wood stove approx 2ft to 3 ft tall
l. lange is stamped on that front in raised letters. can any one tell me anything about these stoves.  cant seem to find out much on my own.   thanks


----------



## Fsappo

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/54553/

I found the link to this thread by googling Lange Wood Stove.  You may also use the search feature on these forums.  They were a fairly popular european import back in the day.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

Lange was a beautifully made enamel woodstove from Denmark. I used to work for a company that sold them back in the 80's. They stopped importing them when the EPA emissions requirements went into effect. A lot of European manufacturers stopped importing back then rather than redesign their stoves to meet the emissions regulations.


----------



## begreen

Welcome Dianne. Lucky you, that could be a very special find. Lange made very good heaters. There are many threads in this forum on these stoves. If you type in Lange in the test search titles only box, to the above left, you will find many postings with pictures and a lot of information on Langes. There are many posts from owners here on the various models including some unusual ones. 

By description, it sounds like you may have a Lange 6302A. If you can post a picture of the stove, that would help us identify it. We love these old beauties.


----------



## webbie

Specs and pics on some models here:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Lange_Stoves/


----------



## dianebwhite

hi guys thanks for the info im going there tomorrow and will take pictures and post them.  thanks again


----------

